# ryobi bts12s or rts10



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

im looking for a budget table saw. i found these at home depot. im leaning more towards rts10. i already have a big heavy tables saw that is good but i want something a little more portable for when im working out of my shop


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i have the ryobi portible from home depot and have been disapointed from day one. it works but thats it. the fence is not that acurate and doesnt adjust very well. its a bit under powered for cutting 2x's, and labors very hard with 4x's. its not very stable for cutting sheet goods.
i have a buddy that has the craftsman portible and its a better saw.


----------



## thehunter (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks maybe i will look at some craftsman saws


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I just traded the ryobi bts21 for a hybrid Craftsman, I am so glad to get away from the BTS21. Mine was a ok saw, I cut 4x4s with it, the top can flex a little you can push down hard with one hand and the blade cuts through (though not every time). I never had the saw bog down. I cut a few 4x8 sheets but had help. The guide requires squaring every time you move it. The one good/bad feature is the sliding miter board, I think the biggest crosscut I could make was 12-13" using the miter to push, since the top doesn't have a miter guide you can't make a crosscut sled for large crosscuts. It throws a lot of sawdust everywhere, even if you hook a shop vac up to the sawdust ejection hole. If you have to operate the saw without the safety guard, where a mask because you will be eating a lot of dust.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

For the price of the BTS-21, you aren't going to get a better saw if you buy new. However you WILL get a MUCH nicer saw if you buy used. There are an awful lot of older Emmerson built Craftsman and Ridgid contractor saws on the market for anywhere from $100.00 to $300.00. Just check your local Craigslist...

The Ryobi BT3x00 series were excellent, but are not being imported to the United States any more...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

If price is the motivating factor, I'd definitely suggest a good full size used contractor saw. You'll end up with a larger, heavier, quieter, more stable, more reliable saw with more growth potential, and better resale value. 

Saws similar to this one sell in my area regularly in the $150-$300 range:


----------

